

Github 404 page - config_yml
https://github.com/404

======
config_yml
I love the github guys for their attention to detail, the 500 page is also
worth seeing: <https://github.com/500>

~~~
ek
Monkey Island, perhaps? Or am I wrong?

~~~
nanexcool
Looks more like Wile E. Coyote

~~~
config_yml
Ah yes, Road Runner is what I was thinking

------
danpker
Make sure you move your mouse over the image.

~~~
dfischer
Woah. How do you do it? Magic?

~~~
Mithrandir
Javascript.

~~~
judofyr
Magic. Got it.

~~~
Groxx
_Black_ magic.

------
nanexcool
Octocat's name is Octobi Wan Catnobi (view source)

------
siddhant
The 404 page on Blippy is worth a mention too - <http://blippy.com/404>

~~~
ComputerGuru
"worth a mention!?"

It gets a golden award! My cousin and I spent a good 5 minutes poking,
prodding, chasing, and otherwise abusing that poor unicorn all over the
screen!

------
bootload
Reddit has/had a good 404 ~
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/bootload/2835213914/in/set-7215...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/bootload/2835213914/in/set-72157606313082181/)
though I liked their general error report better ~
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/bootload/98158858/in/set-721576...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/bootload/98158858/in/set-72157606313082181/)
_"sorry broke: looks like we shouldn't have stopped using lisp..."_

~~~
WalterGR
Actually it's far more common to get the "You broke Reddit" error message.
There are a couple more in rotation. I haven't seen the "9/11 changed
everything" one in a while, so they may have wisely stopped using that one.

------
substack
For extra fun, type this in the address bar while on the github 404 page:

    
    
        javascript:var theta = 0; setInterval(function () { theta += 0.05; parallax({ pageX : (Math.sin(theta) + 1) * 1000, pageY : (Math.cos(theta) + 1) * 1000}) }, 50)

------
eam
Their 503 <https://github.com/503> collection of random github-approved
youtube videos.

~~~
pjhyett
Wow, that takes me back. It's sad to see so many of those videos have been
removed in the last three years.

------
effkay
this is the most awesome thing i've seen in 2011 so far

~~~
Legion
I was liking this page back in 2010, noob.

~~~
Groxx
this is the most awesome reply i've seen in 2011 so far

~~~
brass_cannon
I was liking that reply in 2010, noob (technically true, living in Chicago).

------
aw3c2
All those creative error pages make me think that it might be a great "dear
team, maybe you fancy hacking some funny or exciting non-related webdesign
stuff in your free time. If you create something nice and want to, we can use
it as our error page" motivation to have your programmers space out and hack
as they like while still contributing to the project.

~~~
technoweenie
Or, you hire an illustrator to do a quick gig:
<http://twitter.com/#!/cameronmcefee/status/20917220263600129>

------
kacy
This is so cool! Imagine the future of web based gaming where it detects your
head movement (like the mouse). So close to 3D! :-)

------
jrockway
So I tried moving my mouse left and right while closing my right and left
eyes. Alternate fast enough and it really looks 3D!

------
savrajsingh
I thought it would present some ui allowing you to enter the code for the
page. "page not found? This is github, so you write it. :)"

------
marcinw
Cute, but damn onmouseover on the iPad.... :(

~~~
oconnore
I don't think GitHub markets to devices that can't run Git[Hub].

~~~
Xuzz
I use Git on my iPad all the time, from Cydia/Telesphoreo. Sure, it's
unsupported, but it works great. (Link: <http://cydia.saurik.com/package/git>)

------
aesacus
The 3d effect is achieved using JParallax

------
ianl
This made my day.

------
meatsock
sorry this page doesn't seem to load for me.

~~~
meatsock
... all i get is a 404 warning. =(

~~~
meatsock
it's a joke. don't forget to tip your waitress.

------
landhar
The link seems broken, it didn't get me where I wanted.

------
laughinghan
Am I the first person to go "Woah! That's cool!" then look at the code and
instantly go " _WTF?!_ "?

    
    
      - Browser sniffing using `document.all` to test for IE
    
      - Browser sniffing at all!
    
      - Aborting `trace` rather than just removing it
    
      - In `init`, repeatedly calling `document.getElementById` with the same `id`
        instead of storing them in variables
    
      - Calling `document.getElementById` every time `parallax`, the `mousemove` event
        handler, is triggered rather than `init` storing them *once* in variables that
        `parallax` has access to

